# gunsmith



## swampmaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone know of a good gunsmith in the central part of minnesota? I'm looking to build a long range 300 rum for elk hunting. Would like to get everything trued for best accurate loads to 1000 yds. Any comments ?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not Minnesota, but I know who you can talk to and send your rifle to.


----------



## swampmaster (Apr 13, 2014)

ok shoot me a pm with details thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

PM sent.


----------

